# 2018 taxes



## Tmuller03 (Jan 19, 2019)

Ok uber sends us a 1099 with the total gross income wich in my case was 43000 then they show fees that were taken out 15000 in fees that brings my gross to 28000 or is that ny net then I got 53000 miles to add into this as well are all these dedutions or expenses using tax caster to get a estimate it says bussniess expenses so I put the 15000 plus the 53000 miles x 54.5 per mile to get my deductions is that correct


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Tmuller03 said:


> Ok uber sends us a 1099 with the total gross income wich in my case was 43000 then they show fees that were taken out 15000 in fees that brings my gross to 28000 or is that ny net then I got 53000 miles to add into this as well are all these dedutions or expenses using tax caster to get a estimate it says bussniess expenses so I put the 15000 plus the 53000 miles x 54.5 per mile to get my deductions is that correct


Sounds like you're on the right track. Those numbers should be entered on Schedule C- Business Profit or Loss.
From the numbers you list it appears that you are operating at a loss.

Disclaimer: I'm not a tax professional.


----------

